# I John 5:7 - the spirit, the water and the blood - what are they?



## Pergamum (Aug 5, 2009)

NOTE: I am assuming that the Comma J is not really in the autographs. Let's not fight about that here.


Assuming that we except the ESV rendering: _For there are three that testify: the Spirit and the water and the blood; and these three agree._

What would these 3 things be that agree and bear witness?

I heard it suggested today that they might be the preaching of the Word and the sacraments of baptism and the supper (broken body and blood).

Any thoughts?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Aug 5, 2009)

I tend to agree with my Greek Professor. 
It seems natural (to me at any rate) that the water refers to Jesus Baptism, the blood to refer to his atoning death on the Cross. I think that the spirit here is referring to the Holy Spirit who testifies. The Spirit testifies that Jesus came and to the work that he did.
Alternative views could be that John refers to the fact that after Jesus died, when his side was penetrated by the spear water and blood flowed from his side. (Jn19:34) I think it is only John who refers to this. 
A further view is that John could be making the point that Jesus was a real person, who had real flesh, a real body and really died. John could well be refuting the doceticists who denied that Jesus had a human body.
So is it A, B or C? Yes! Personally, I favor the first but this is more based on inclination than study.


----------

